# Derrel has been missing for over a month



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

Any ideas?


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

Derrel does this from time to time. PM him if you're overly concerned.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

I dunno.  Getting worried about my boy though...


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

Shoot him a PM.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

I heard he entered the competitive mustache growing circuit and is traveling the southern hemisphere.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2013)

im thinking alien abduction. with probing.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

What is so special about him that a 3rd thread has now been made asking where he is? Has anyone even seen his photography before?


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> What is so special about him that a 3rd thread has now been made asking where he is? Has anyone even seen his photography before?




For shame!


----------



## tevo (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> What is so special about him that a 3rd thread has now been made asking where he is? Has anyone even seen his photography before?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> im thinking alien abduction. with probing.



Nah, he'd enjoy that WAY too much.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

Sensitivity classes . . . teaching them, maybe?


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


>




It's not on a milk carton, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

tevo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > What is so special about him that a 3rd thread has now been made asking where he is? Has anyone even seen his photography before?



Point me to his work. Seriously.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Mar 10, 2013)

I've actually never seen a single picture he has taken, but then some of the more experienced folks don't post pictures nearly as often, so who knows...


----------



## IByte (Mar 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> im thinking alien abduction. with probing.



Time to put the mustard on the hot dog.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



He post his work occasionally.  It's good.


----------



## Mully (Mar 10, 2013)

Be fun to put him on a milk carton!


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Now you can say you've seen one of his shots. I love this one!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Mully (Mar 10, 2013)

Mish are you his curator?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 10, 2013)

Derrel's opinionated.  But I think he can back up his opinions.  I've seen some of his stuff (btw, Mishele, I haven't seen that one, so thanks!), and he can teach me a few things.  Maybe, as a new father, he's really busy taking care of important things.  I know when I had young ones, time was rather limited.  I'd love to have him back - even if we may disagree on stuff, it's entertaining.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Now you can say you've seen one of his shots. I love this one!!
> ...


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Now you can say you've seen one of his shots. I love this one!!
> ...


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

lol You sure do have a hard on for Derrel and this thread.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol You sure do have a hard on for Derrel and this thread.



You consider questioning the concern a hard-on?


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > lol You sure do have a hard on for Derrel and this thread.
> ...



It's none of your business what anyone else cares about.
 You are a considerable fool, always ready to talk behind someone's back, full of unfounded opinion and Internet bravery.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> It's none of your business what anyone else cares about.
> You are a considerable fool, always ready to talk behind someone's back, full of unfounded opinion and Internet bravery.



Do people still say "oh snap"?

Because oh snap!!!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



And you are basing this off of what? Because I disagreed with you about horizontal crops and cutting the top of heads off in portraits :lmao:

It's funny, the lecture Derrel gave me about his vast wisdom was over an argument about the exact same thing a year ago.

Edit: My opinions by the way, are always founded.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> Oh no you didn't!



So many grown men throwing e-fits over nothing


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 10, 2013)

This is just a little more than bull****. Having a conversation and degrading a member. Why jump on the guy. And ya I miss Derrel


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

Still angry about a internet fight you had w/ Derrel a year ago? Move on my friend. Life is too short.


----------



## TMC (Mar 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...




Them's there fightin' words!  I'm gone get ma popcorn, be right back.   lol


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> So many grown men throwing e-fits over nothing



I am playing the part of the studio audience in the thread.

*canned laughter*


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Still angry about a internet fight you had w/ Derrel a year ago? Move on my friend. Life is too short.


No not angry at all. Curious.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, I missed getting the program on my way in.  What's the plot line?  Who's the obvious suspect?  Who's the suspected victim?  Damn, I hate being late and missing the opening act.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Ok, I missed getting the program on my way in.  What's the plot line?  Who's the obvious suspect?  Who's the suspected victim?  Damn, I hate being late and missing the opening act.



Ballistics is mad because Derrel said that he was fat and his fingers smelled like onions.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I missed getting the program on my way in.  What's the plot line?  Who's the obvious suspect?  Who's the suspected victim?  Damn, I hate being late and missing the opening act.
> ...



I don't remember Derrel saying that he was fat nor that his fingers smelled like onions. Erroneous!


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I missed getting the program on my way in.  What's the plot line?  Who's the obvious suspect?  Who's the suspected victim?  Damn, I hate being late and missing the opening act.
> ...


Now Derrel has gone missing and Ballistics is the only suspect. lol


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



And my name is Ballistics!


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> And my name is Ballistics!



Ballsacks?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > And my name is Ballistics!
> ...



I think the best response to that, is the self-portrait/dick comment left to you in your pros list thread. :lmao:
Talk about an "oh snap" moment.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I think the best response to that, is the self-portrait/dick comment left to you in your pros list thread. :lmao:
> Talk about an "oh snap" moment.



Some men just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## ewick (Mar 10, 2013)

I heard he got deported...


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn...



Sexism is not tolerated in this forum.

Some women also want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Some men just want to watch the world burn...
> ...


Toasted marshmallows....mmm....!


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

I just received an email from Derrel saying he was fine but very busy with grown-up matters.


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I just received an email from Derrel saying he was fine but very busy with grown-up matters.



The internet is serious business!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Some men just want to watch the world burn...
> ...



Well at least while the world is burning they could use the burning embers of civilization to cook some dinner! 

*runs away quickly*


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I just received an email from Derrel saying he was fine but very busy with grown-up matters.



Rats, and I was looking forward to season 2


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2013)

He got a life. Let the guy be. lol


----------



## jake337 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah Alpha been gone since his "donating a Broncolor monolight" thread way back, well so far back I can't even find it in my "threads I've posted in" tab.


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2013)

I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.



We already love you now, schnookums.  We are just desperately awaiting your departure so that we can miss you openly.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.



Perhaps we will even have a going away party.

(_after we confirm that you have indeed left_.) :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Perhaps we will even have a going away party.
> 
> (after we confirm that you have indeed left.) :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:



I get the feeling when I go it will not be of my own free will.


----------



## Mully (Mar 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.



Don't expect a gold watch or anything like that!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we will even have a going away party.
> ...



Don't be concerned.
Dark forces (Mishele) are working on that and there will be little pain (except the pain of loss) and only you will feel that.


----------



## mishele (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh there will be pain involved.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Who ate all the popcorn??


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh there will be pain involved.



We need a safe word.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok..  I do hate the guy from time to time.  He knows how to push my button and I know how to push his button .  I do admit I kinda miss the guy.   I do think derrel has a couple (or more) personalities, I only dislike one of them.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Who ate all the popcorn??



Here ya go.  :cheers:


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Who ate all the popcorn??
> ...



Move over..


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Who ate all the popcorn??
> ...







Rick58 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



**Flops down on the couch between Ron and Rick, kicks back with feet up on the coffee table**
Hi guys  I'll hold the bowl.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.



I know how ya feel.  I probably wont be missed either.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



Hope Mr Rabbit, won't mind


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I can only hope I become popular enough to have threads posted about me when I take a break.
> ...



Whatcha talking about?  Once the donation stops, people will be like...  where is pixmedic???


----------



## Tuffythepug (Mar 11, 2013)

To quote Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks..............."How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away ?"


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

"Hope Mr Rabbit, won't mind ;-)"
Nah, 99% of my friends are guys and have been since I met Mr. Rabbit, he's over it  lol


----------



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> "Hope Mr Rabbit, won't mind ;-)"
> Nah, 99% of my friends are guys and have been since I met Mr. Rabbit, he's over it  lol



**relaxes and gets comfortable, then.** continue.


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I might have been the cause of his vacation.  I asked him for pointers which he provided.  Then when I showed him the pictures of the mountains in portrait orientation, he hopped on the crazy train.  Sorry everyone


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anybody ever wonder if they died and went to their own funeral...who would attend?

Would you be pissed off if **certain** people did not attend?


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 11, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Does anybody ever wonder if they died and went to their own funeral...who would attend?
> 
> Would you be pissed off if **certain** people did not attend?



I'd be more pissed at the fake friends that WOULD attend.  The major attention whores that create new experiences and friendships that no one else could know about.  I've seen this wayyyy too much.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 11, 2013)

I go missing all the time here but I'm rarely missed.  As far as my funeral is concerned I'm not really interested in having one.  Unless I did a goodbye video.  That could be interesting.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



He'll never know. I sent him out looking for Derrel


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 11, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I go missing all the time here but I'm rarely missed.  As far as my funeral is concerned I'm not really interested in having one.  Unless I did a goodbye video.  That could be interesting.


 Who are you again?


----------



## kathyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I just received an email from Derrel saying he was fine but very busy with grown-up matters.
> ...



What are grown-up matters? I will go Goggle it....Apparently, it is part of the brains structure.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wouldn't that be brain matter, not grown-up matter


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 38474

Let's form a search party. I got the map.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> View attachment 38474
> 
> Let's form a search party. I got the map.



I was waiting for this to come up!
I don't see Derrel, but I finally found that little snot, Waldo.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 11, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I go missing all the time here but I'm rarely missed.  As far as my funeral is concerned I'm not really interested in having one.  Unless I did a goodbye video.  That could be interesting.
> ...



That's the problem, I can't login because I forget who I am for awhile.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 11, 2013)

I cant believe you have 1800+ posts.  Lol jk.  

I think you need to add more drama to the forum.  Either that or grow a pair of boobies.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 11, 2013)

If I grow boobies then I'll probably join a different kind of forum.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Wouldn't that be brain matter, not grown-up matter



Yes. I was just kidding. Don't be alarmed. No infarct in this brain matter.


----------

